# Kann keine Emails empfangen und abschicken.



## blu3bird (21. Apr. 2012)

Ich hab gestern meinen Root neuinstalliert, aufgrund Plesk ich wollte es einfach nicht mehr haben.

Da sah ich dann ISPConfig 3 und war sehr überzeugt davon, aber das es solche Probleme mit dem Mailserver macht hatte ich nicht geahnt.

Der Server sendet einfach keine Mails und nimmt auch keine an.

Ich habe das Tutorial zu Debian 6 mit Courier und BIND genommen.

main.cf:


```
#myorigin = /etc/mailname
smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name (Debian/GNU)
biff = no
append_dot_mydomain = no
#delay_warning_time = 4h
readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix
smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.cert
smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.key
smtpd_use_tls = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtpd_scache
smtp_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtp_scache
myhostname = mylocalhostname.tld
alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases, hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/aliases
alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases, hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/aliases
myorigin = /etc/mailname
mydestination = localhost,localhost.localdomain,triton961.server4you.de
relayhost = 
mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8 [::1]/128
mailbox_size_limit = 0
recipient_delimiter = +
inet_interfaces = all
html_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix/html
virtual_alias_domains = 
virtual_alias_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_forwardings.cf, proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_email2email.cf, hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/virtual-mailman
virtual_mailbox_domains = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf
virtual_mailbox_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_mailboxes.cf
virtual_mailbox_base = /var/vmail
virtual_uid_maps = static:5000
virtual_gid_maps = static:5000
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
smtpd_sasl_authenticated_header = yes
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated, check_recipient_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_recipient.cf, reject_unauth_destination
smtpd_tls_security_level = may
transport_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_transports.cf
relay_domains = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf
relay_recipient_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relayrecipientmaps.cf
proxy_read_maps = $local_recipient_maps $mydestination $virtual_alias_maps $virtual_alias_domains $virtual_mailbox_maps $virtual_mailbox_domains $relay_recipient_maps $relay_domains $canonical_maps $sender_canonical_maps $recipient_canonical_maps $relocated_maps $transport_maps $mynetworks $virtual_mailbox_limit_maps
smtpd_sender_restrictions = check_sender_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_sender.cf
smtpd_client_restrictions = check_client_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_client.cf
smtpd_client_message_rate_limit = 100
maildrop_destination_concurrency_limit = 1
maildrop_destination_recipient_limit = 1
virtual_transport = dovecot
header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/header_checks
mime_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/mime_header_checks
nested_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/nested_header_checks
body_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/body_checks
owner_request_special = no
content_filter = amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024
receive_override_options = no_address_mappings
message_size_limit = 0
virtual_maps = hash:/etc/mail/virtusertable
dovecot_destination_recipient_limit = 1
smtpd_sasl_type = dovecot
smtpd_sasl_path = private/auth
```
netstat -tap:


```
tcp        0      0 *:mysql                 *:*                     LISTEN      5890/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost.lo:submission *:*                     LISTEN      4963/sendmail: MTA:
tcp        0      0 *:pop3                  *:*                     LISTEN      5579/pop3-login
tcp        0      0 *:imap2                 *:*                     LISTEN      6142/imap-login
tcp        0      0 *:auth                  *:*                     LISTEN      1137/oidentd
tcp        0      0 triton961.server:domain *:*                     LISTEN      7033/named
tcp        0      0 localhost.locald:domain *:*                     LISTEN      7033/named
tcp        0      0 *:ftp                   *:*                     LISTEN      5235/pure-ftpd (IDL
tcp        0      0 *:245                   *:*                     LISTEN      1307/sshd
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdoma:953 *:*                     LISTEN      7033/named
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdom:smtp *:*                     LISTEN      4963/sendmail: MTA:
tcp        0      0 *:1337                  *:*                     LISTEN      3827/sbnc
tcp        0      0 *:imaps                 *:*                     LISTEN      6142/imap-login
tcp        0      0 *:pop3s                 *:*                     LISTEN      5579/pop3-login
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:10024 *:*                     LISTEN      6182/amavisd (maste
tcp        0      0 triton961.server4y:2473 *:*                     LISTEN      5235/pure-ftpd (IDL
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:10025 *:*                     LISTEN      6335/master
tcp       60      0 localhost.localdo:60162 localhost.localdo:10025 CLOSE_WAIT  6860/amavisd (ch1-a
tcp        0      0 triton961.server4:39739 clanserver4u.de.qu:6664 VERBUNDEN   3827/sbnc
tcp        0      0 triton961.server4yo:245 ip-95-222-169-153:60717 VERBUNDEN   5090/sshd: root@not
tcp        0      0 triton961.server4y:1337 ip-95-222-169-153:54024 VERBUNDEN   3827/sbnc
tcp       60      0 localhost.localdo:60123 localhost.localdo:10025 CLOSE_WAIT  6854/amavisd (ch1-a
tcp        0      0 triton961.server4y:1337 p5B026C9D.dip.t-di:1079 VERBUNDEN   3827/sbnc
tcp        0     48 triton961.server4yo:ftp p5B026C9D.dip.t-di:4950 VERBUNDEN   5235/pure-ftpd (IDL
tcp        0      0 triton961.server4:42871 clanserver4u.de.qu:6668 VERBUNDEN   3827/sbnc
tcp        0     52 triton961.server4yo:245 ip-95-222-169-153:61818 VERBUNDEN   5618/0
tcp        0    436 triton961.server4yo:245 ip-95-222-169-153:61818 VERBUNDEN   5618/0
tcp6       0      0 [::]:http-alt           [::]:*                  LISTEN      6397/apache2
tcp6       0      0 [::]:www                [::]:*                  LISTEN      6397/apache2
tcp6       0      0 [::]:tproxy             [::]:*                  LISTEN      6397/apache2
tcp6       0      0 [::]:auth               [::]:*                  LISTEN      1137/oidentd
tcp6       0      0 [::]:domain             [::]:*                  LISTEN      7033/named
tcp6       0      0 [::]:ftp                [::]:*                  LISTEN      5235/pure-ftpd (IDL
tcp6       0      0 [::]:245                [::]:*                  LISTEN      1307/sshd
tcp6       0      0 ip6-localhost:953       [::]:*                  LISTEN      7033/named
tcp6       0      0 [::]:1337               [::]:*                  LISTEN      3827/sbnc
tcp6       0      0 [::]:https              [::]:*                  LISTEN      6397/apache2
tcp6       0      0 triton961.server4yo:www 184.235.238.178.s:34308 TIME_WAIT   -
tcp6       0      0 triton961.server4yo:www 184.235.238.178.s:34305 TIME_WAIT   -
tcp6       0      0 triton961.server4yo:www ip-95-222-169-153:62906 VERBUNDEN   6408/apache2
tcp6       0      0 triton961.server4yo:www 96.44.143.234.sta:55043 TIME_WAIT   -
tcp6       0      0 triton961.server4yo:www 184.235.238.178.s:34302 TIME_WAIT   -
tcp6       0      0 triton961.server4yo:www 184.235.238.178.s:34299 TIME_WAIT   -
tcp6       0      0 triton961.server4yo:www 184.235.238.178.s:34311 TIME_WAIT   -
```
iptables -L


```
fail2ban-pureftpd  tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            multiport dports ftp

Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
target     prot opt source               destination

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
target     prot opt source               destination

Chain fail2ban-pureftpd (1 references)
target     prot opt source               destination
RETURN     all  --  anywhere             anywhere
```


Der DNS hat einen MX auf die mail.domain.de (Prio 10) und mail.domain.de hat einen A record auf die HauptIP

Es funktioniert ja auch alles, nur halt das Versenden der Mails nicht 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## Till (21. Apr. 2012)

Was hast du denn als basis für das setup genommen? Am besten geht ein debian minimal images deines hosters. Wenn du ein image nimmst auf dem z.b. Ein plesk drauf war, dann hat plesk das setup soweit veränder dass ispconfig nicht mehr funktionieren kann.

Deinem netstat posting nach läuft dort ein sendmail, ispconfig benötigt abr ein postfix wie im perfect server tutorial beschrieben. Außerdem scheint der mta nur auf localhost und nicht auf d externen ip zu laufen.


----------



## blu3bird (21. Apr. 2012)

Es war ein Debian minimal, 

Ich kann ja einfach nochmal beide sachen löschen (Postfix + Sendmail) und dann den Postfix nochmal per apt nachinstallieren.



> Außerdem scheint der mta nur auf localhost und nicht auf d externen ip zu laufen.


Wo stell ich das ambesten ein?


----------



## Till (21. Apr. 2012)

Ich denke das problem sollte behoben sein wenn sendmail deinstalliert und gestoppt ist. Dann starte mal postfix neu. Beachte bitte dass du als myhostname und myorigin eine subdomain nehmen musst wie im tutorisl, da sonst kein msilempfang mit der angegebenen domain möglich ist.


----------



## blu3bird (21. Apr. 2012)

Hat leider nicht funktioniert.

in der var/log/mail.err

hab ich sowas hier gefunden zb:


```
21 19:00:01 triton961 sm-mta[7844]: NOQUEUE: SYSERR(root): hash map "access": missing map file /etc/mail/access.db: No such file or directory
```
Edit:// ich sehe gerade im Interface von ISPConfig das der Status des SMTP auf Offline steht. (seitdem MTA (sendmail) deinstalliert ist)

Ich bin es satt. Hab es gerade nochmal komplett deinstalliert aber funktioniert immer noch nicht der Mailversand...

Ich nehm da lieber wieder Plesk....


----------



## beyerservice (1. Mai 2012)

schade. Weil das sicher an der fehlenden Datei lag...


----------

